# N scale steam locos using DCC



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

For all you folks that have N scale engines with DCC! I have a question?
How reliable are the engines using DCC?? compared with DC types. I have had many DC steam locos in the past and had no problems with them.:thumbsup: DCC is so common now, I was wondering if there are more problems with them using DCC.:dunno:
I know a layout is easier to wire with DCC but my main concern is the performance and reliability of the DCC. I will never take apart an engine and was curious about the cost to repair a DCC equipped locomotive??:dunno:
Thanks much, Dave


----------



## jdguil (Aug 6, 2013)

I have the same question. I like the small steam engines, and would like to go DCC. I have a Bachmann 2-6-0 that is DCC and it runs great on plain DC, but that is the smallest steam engine I've seen with DCC. I also have a 4-4-0 Atlas DC, but have not seen any information on how to convert it to DCC. 

Has anyone converted any N scale 4-4-0s or other small steamers to DCC, or is there a commercial source for them, or for decoders? Before I make the switch I would like to know if it is even possible to fit DCC in the small N scale steam engines.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Reliability isn't an issue any more than with any other scale,if you can fit a decoder into it,it will run just as nicely and reliably as with DC.However,don't expect a poor DC running loco to run better with DCC...it will be even worse as DCC is more affected by poor connections and current flaws.

DCC decoders are now pretty reliable though,like any technology,failures may happen.But often times,decoder "cook off" will be caused by an external cause like a too power hungry motor or a short.The bright side is that for small steamers,a quite basic decoder will get the job done at very low cost.

The biggest problem with small steamers is availability.Not that many models offered at all in the smaller sizes and yet,in many cases,they're so small that you can't fit a decoder into it anyway unless you replace their tenders with larger ones.

Most smaller steamers I know of were made by Mintrix twenty + years ago and though they were quite reliable,they weren't designed with DCC in mind and are tough retrofit,if at all possible.Hopefully,more small steamers will be developed and come either "DCC equipped" or "DCC ready".Unfortunately,manufacturers won't give it a thought until sales expectations arise.


----------

